# New house, old house?



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

From looking at lots of people's sig pics, it seems like the majority of people live in new houses or at least recent developments.

Who does?

Who doesn't?

My house isn't even a year old yet.

It's not my ideal though, I'd much rather have a georgian townhouse, but then I want one in Richmond...Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Ours is about 18 months old.. I want an old farmhouse. 8)


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

Old house (1950's) but newer than my old house (1890's). I used to own a new (then) house in the early 1990's and I now much prefer older properties (tend to be a bit more solidly built).


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Just moved out of a 3yo flat in Solihull (which I owned from new), to a brand new 3-bed semi near Andover.

Didn't really think we'd want brand new this time around, but loved the show home (same house type as ours) and wanted the part-ex deal that most builders offer nowadays.

Tis a nice big house, 8 foot ceilings, large double bedrooms, good size en-suite,etc.... ;D


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

I live in an old house (1930's).

the way I see it is this.

new houses are better insulated, more energy efficient etc - but all the internal walls are just hollow partition walls (wood frame with plasterboard), whereas older houses tend to have brick or block internal walls (assuming they haven't been re-arranged/modified.

For me alone this fact always puts me off newer houses as I find the sound insulation is poor between rooms (and that really bugs me!)

blocks/bricks plastered over is much sturdier and appealing to me than all that plasterboard - as demonstrated when I accidentally knocked my late father's coffee table into the wall of his 10-day old house and punched a big hole 

but that said there are often v.good deals to be had buying new places (esp. off the plans)

A simple observation borne of many of my friends buying on new developments is also that the quality of workmanship is often v.poor on large developments (chuck 'em up quick) - and the 'snagging list' tends to be extensive and takes time/negotiating to sort out.

if you ever want to see new houses built 'right' you should take a trip to Donnegal in Southern Ireland - I could show you some fantastic new builds, solid as they come - one even with a concrete 1st floor... totally soundproof with the kids upstairs!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mine was built in 1935 & had a huge extension (doubled the size of the house) put on the back in 1996. Very well built & the newer extension does not look out of place against the older original brickwork.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Mine was built in 1935 & had a huge extension (doubled the size of the house) put on the back in 1996. Very well built & the newer extension does not look out of place against the older original brickwork.


 Fine.

Oh, mines Victorian for the record. Big rooms, nice high ceilings and sash windows...would never change for a soul-less newbuild.


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

Sold my Thatched cottage last year, was built around 1450 to 1500. Before that a Barn Conversion ( Barns were 200+ years old) and use to own an Old Vicarage that was over 200 years old. 
Got divorced / taken to the cleaners and now have a modern cottage style house and a 30 year old Bungalow. Looking for that old cottage or barn again but hard to find


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

New houses in France are a lot better built that over here in the UK. For example, no creaking stairs as they are concrete. Great sound insulation as well. I hate it when one of you is listening to the stereo, everyone else hears it too.

My house is Victorian and despite there being loads of other houses nearby you can't hear that much at all. I have friends who live in brand new riverside developments and you can always hear some music from somewhere. I dread to think what it's like when one of the neighbours gets a surround system with a decent sub. 

Unfortunately though, all these riverside flats are stuffing the property market (well at least they aren't helping). They are very good at selling a lifestyle, which people fall for hook line and sinker.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Ours is about 18 months old.. I want an old farmhouse. Â 8)


I live in one of those - well a farm cottage to be more precise, and lovely it is too! Walls are more than 0.5m thick AND it was completely refurbed 10 years ago including insulation, wet rot, dry rot, Aga etc! Â 

Brrrr, winter is coming, log fires are burning, and yes, that is the Firth of Forth in the background Â ;D

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/hpim0196.jpg


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Moved in three years ago (brand new ) double garage can just get the tt in ,any other bigger car would not fit in


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The built quality in the UK is appaling for all new house developments.

Even in Greece that some of you may consider at a lower level than the UK, we build our houses with concrete and bricks. I only saw plasterboard first time in the UK. 

Our staircases are solid wood and not cheap compressed paper or sawdust.

In Germany as well the houses are properly build. The UK is the only country where the houses are made out of paper.

When I had a burst pipe few years back and they came to fix it, after the plasterboard was removed there was a hole in the bricks and you could see outside the road!  

At least we get double glazing these days.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> At least we get double glazing these days.


I think double glazing is overrated. I've never had it, and if I move to another Victorian house, probably never will.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

We're in a converted forge (where they used to shoe horses) in an old farmstead where the rest of the houses are converted

it was all done at the same time though (about 2 yrs ago) and it's been done really well.

you can see it in my sig pic but it makes it look quite small, there's another big wing type thing coming off the back

the kitchen is much bigger/nicer than any of the ones i've seen on the infamous kitchen threads on here too ;D

only 4 beds though, but we're thinking of having an indoor pool stuck on the back next year, no excuse for me not being fit then is there?! Â ;D

cheers

James


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Our last house was new when we moved in (6 years ago)... proper block internal walls (was one of the "must have" items when we were looking then - would never buy a house with "fake" internal walls).
Our current one was built around 1930.

As has been said before, the heat insulation was much better in the new house than this current one (hmm, must get around to getting the cavity walls insulated), very little decoration needed to be done (as long as you don't mind Magnolia paint throughout the house) and all the appliances were new, efficient and trouble free.

This is the first "old" house we've had... and I can see that it's going to be a constant drain on the finances :-/


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I am moving into a brand new one within the next few weeks!

I have had two new houses and the current one which was built 1960s.

IMO new houses are easy to look after, decorate etc. leving me more time to play with my TT ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2003)

> The built quality in the UK is appaling for all new house developments.
> 
> Even in Greece that some of you may consider at a lower level than the UK, we build our houses with concrete and bricks. I only saw plasterboard first time in the UK. Â
> 
> ...


We couldn't find a new house built properly, so we built our own. Or should I say the miserable old ******* built it, I supervised. ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> We couldn't find a new house built properly, so we built our own. Or should I say the miserable old ******* built it, I supervised. Â ;D


A very good choice on both building the house and be the supervisor!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> I live in one of those - well a farm cottage to be more precise, and lovely it is too! Walls are more than 0.5m thick AND it was completely refurbed 10 years ago including insulation, wet rot, dry rot, Aga etc! Â
> 
> Brrrr, winter is coming, log fires are burning, and yes, that is the Firth of Forth in the background Â ;D
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/hpim0196.jpg


Fair play my friend, that looks bloody beautiful! Â 8)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> We're in a converted forge (where they used to shoe horses) in an old farmstead where the rest of the houses are converted
> 
> it was all done at the same time though (about 2 yrs ago) and it's been done really well.
> 
> ...


The really great thing is that you somehow managed to retain your modesty... :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Our house was built in 1994 and was built in 4 months from foundations to fixtures and fittings to the specifications we wanted. 
It has 8ft ceilings, solid walls througout and is a very strong home in winds as we are very exposed where we live. 
For a new house, I can honestly say we have had no teething problems and last November we had new windows and doors installed to keep the house more secure, economical on the heating and also it transformed the looks too. I love my family home


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> The really great thing is that you somehow managed to retain your modesty... :


why thankyou


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> The really great thing is that you somehow managed to retain your modesty... :


LOL - have to say though, you may have something like 6,000 sq ft, but what matters is location location location...  Maybe we should start a postcode thread? :


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

but since none of you know leeds, it wouldn't matter anyway!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> LOL - have to say though, you may have something like 6,000 sq ft, but what matters is location location location...  Maybe we should start a postcode thread? :


What? And give away the location of your beloved to thieves?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Never lived in a new house. Â Never want to. Â Shoddy, brittle, poor materials, usually overlooked or hemmed-in. :-X

Now: Victorian town house; 4 bed, 3 reception, high ceilings, original cornices and mouldings, big sash windows, iron railings and cobbled street outside. Â All family houses on street/square - no sub-divided flats. Perfect. 

Scarily large mortgage ensuring a few more years of corporate arse-licking. Â Not so perfect. 

Previously: Â me- 250 year old Mendip detached cottage no mortgage.  Â Her- v nice bath stone 2 bed flat in Georgian terrace- Â reasonable mortgage.

Next: Â Dorset-bound. Â Detached cottage near coast; 5 acres for bloody horses; out buildings for cars/boats home office. Â ;D

After that: Â Hospice :'(


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> home office. Â ;D


what do you do for a living gary if you don't mind me asking?

cheers

James


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think he's a professional cynic.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

lol! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> what do you do for a living gary if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> cheers
> 
> James


I'm a corporate arse-licker with a Â£70m revenue responsibility in one account. :-/

..and I earned the right to be selectively cynical


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> ..and I earned the right to be selectively cynical


You mean you don't just pick on people who call their customers 'clients'?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

R1 I seem to remember once being on the end of your sharp tongue.

I am noticing increasing Captain Sarcastic -isms in your posts. I wonder...

And, by the way, I am not criticising, it's good to have a grump around the place, and most of the time I am in agreement with your posts.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Anyway, should this thread read 'New House, Old House, Own House' :

Just a thought


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> I am noticing increasing Captain Sarcastic -isms in your posts. Â I wonder...


Haven't seen him in a while have we (or Hugo or Julian!) ;D


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Haven't seen him in a while have we (or Hugo or Julian!) Â ;D


Hehe - those were the days. What fun we had.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Anyway, should this thread read 'New House, Old House, Own House' Â :
> 
> Just a thought


Something I was thinking too - I could, after all, post a pictures of my in-law's converted barn in North Devon.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> You mean you don't just pick on people who call their customers 'clients'?


No I just find that amusing. ;D My cynicism is evenly metered out in cyberland.

Anyway, how is 'The Client'? Managing his expectations well?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/Thatch.jpg

The cottage was built in 1650 and we moved here in 1982 from a new house, I never thought we would have stayed here that long but there doesn't seem to be any reason to move at the moment.

Graham


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is this a Ford Escort in the front Graham?

You must use the Photoshop to replace it with your vehicle!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Love_iTT : Your cottage is very pretty  as is yours Brett


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well, thank you Abi 

Graham


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/Thatch.jpg
> 
> The cottage was built in 1650 and we moved here in 1982 from a new house, I never thought we would have stayed here that long but there doesn't seem to be any reason to move at the moment.
> 
> Graham


That is a lovely property and I know you have a nice garage too. 

Is your house insurance loaded because of the thatch? Also if you have been there 20 years have you had to re thatch yet?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> R1 I seem to remember once being on the end of your sharp tongue.


Hmmm, don't remember that I'm afraid. Just goes to show that I bear no grudges 



> And, by the way, I am not criticising, it's good to have a grump around the place, and most of the time I am in agreement with your posts.


A grump? :-[


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Looks like Carlos has found R1's sensitive side. :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Looks like Carlos has found R1's sensitive side. :


Sweet. :


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Flat, city, then a small new modern house, then a Victorian town house, suburbs, (extensive renovations carried out) then a big new modern house on a development - sold November 2002 Â  then a 50's house Cotswolds for a while.

Recently paid off most of the mortgage and downsized to a 3 storey (modern) town house with a pub and several restaurants in a village that we love Â ;D. 5 mins from Stansted Airport, and 1 min walk to mainline rail station into London, yet we hardly ever get any noise. About to buy another property for renovation.



> The built quality in the UK is appaling for all new house developments


Some are bad, not all. Ours was traditional construction, solid internal walls, the build quality was fantastic, we never had a single problem!



> Never lived in a new house. usually overlooked or hemmed-in.


Yep. 2 years of noisy neighbour hell. Never again. The capital gain made up for it though, I suppose Â :-/

New houses, even timber frame, are very heat efficient and stay warm, old ones tend to be cold, damp and draughty IMHO.

Modern construction, self build, on a plot of land has to be the answer.

Graham - Beautiful Cottage Â [smiley=sunny.gif], and your garage is cool too Â


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Haven't seen him in a while have we (or Hugo or Julian!) Â ;D


Or Sebastian Â  Look who's just joined up Â :


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/Thatch.jpg
> 
> The cottage was built in 1650 and we moved here in 1982 from a new house, I never thought we would have stayed here that long but there doesn't seem to be any reason to move at the moment.
> 
> Graham


There something about your thatched roof that reminds me of one of those Victorian blokes with a droopy moustache. :-/

Looks nice though!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Flat, city, then a small new modern house, then a Victorian town house, suburbs, (extensive renovations carried out) then a big new modern house on a development - sold November 2002 Â  then a 50's house Cotswolds for a while.
> 
> Recently paid off most of the mortgage and downsized to a 3 storey (modern) *town house with a pub and several restaurants *in a village that we love Â ;D. 5 mins from Stansted Airport, and 1 min walk to mainline rail station into London, yet we hardly ever get any noise. About to buy another property for renovation.
> 
> ...


WOW - your house has a pub and restaurants in it?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

There's Â great pub 30 secs around the corner from my place. Â Bath Ales. No noise. Fantastic. Â It's where I'll be at 5pm. ;D ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Have you already been?

Your typing and spelling aren't up to your usual high standards.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Have you already been?
> 
> Your typing and spelling aren't up to your usual high standards.


Corrected. More haste less speed etc. :-[

Nope not yet visited although amount drooling at thought that first pint of Spa leading to several others and a trip to the ****** for supper. Ah Fridays. ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> WOW - your house has a pub and restaurants in it?


On certain occasions, yes Â ;D

GaryC


> There's Â great pub 30 secs around the corner from my place. Â Bath Ales. No noise. Fantastic. Â It's where I'll be at 5pm.


 Â 
Same for me Â  Can't be beaten, can it? Â ;D Highly useful facility that was top of the list when we moved. No driving, no parking, walk to pub, walk home (optionally via takeaway)

But since we moved, every day seems to have been a Friday Â 

Surely somebody should have posted a kitchen photo by now? Â


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> That is a lovely property and I know you have a nice garage too.
> 
> Is Â your house insurance loaded because of the thatch? Also if you have been there 20 years have you had to re thatch yet?


We pay just over Â£400 for the property insurance, don't know if thats good or bad compared to traditional built buildings. House is timber framed with wattle and daub, only the chimney has bricks :-/

We had the thatch redone about 7 years ago and should last about another 20 years with the particular thatch we've got, the ridge will have to be done sooner than that though as they are normally made from straw rather than reed.

Graham


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> We pay just over Â£400 for the property insurance, don't know if thats good or bad compared to traditional built buildings. House is timber framed with wattle and daub, only the chimney has bricks :-/


That's pretty good - our is Â£500 a year.... :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> We pay just over Â£400 for the property insurance, don't know if thats good or bad compared to traditional built buildings. House is timber framed with wattle and daub, only the chimney has bricks :-/
> 
> We had the thatch redone about 7 years ago and should last about another 20 years with the particular thatch we've got, the ridge will have to be done sooner than that though as they are normally made from straw rather than reed.
> 
> Graham


That's about what I pay for my stone building. One always hears that thatch premiums are loaded - but that seems reasonable.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> That's pretty good - our is Â£500 a year.... :-/


You going to Paris tomorrow Brett? I don't want to - but have been ordered to attend. :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is it true that the thatch is very flammable? If a piece of firework was going to land on it, would it catch fire?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Is it true that the thatch is very flammable? If a piece of firework was going to land on it, would it catch fire?


Really? I didn't know that :


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> Is it true that the thatch is very flammable? If a piece of firework was going to land on it, would it catch fire?


There USED to be a thatched cottage in the next villiage to us up until exactly this time last year, it got burnt to the ground because the owners were having a bonfire which was far too close to the cottage and sparks landed on the thatch 

Graham


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> There USED to be a thatched cottage in the next villiage to us up until exactly this time last year, it got burnt to the ground because the owners were having a bonfire which was far too close to the cottage and sparks landed on the thatch
> 
> Graham


So I guess you don't have fireworks around your home then.

But isn't your thatch, as it is only 7 years old been treated with some fire retardant or similar?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

No. I think now all thatch is treated but at that time it wasn't. I have a feeling you can have thatch treated as an aftermarket though. I must admit I haven't looked into it enough but maybe I should - it might even bring the insurance down a bit too.

Graham


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thatch is beautiful. Is it cool in summer?


----------

